

My kid brother wants to start programming/web dev, ideas where to start? - andre

is there some sites out there that will give him some intro lessons? sample problems?<p>He's 14.
======
JoeCortopassi
W3schools.com is an awesome place to get started. It doesn't teach how to make
a site secure in the least, but as far as getting a kid stoked on the
different web technologies out there, it can't be beat. Super easy tutorials,
clean layout, and simple sample problems

